# 2.0T AWD Conversion



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried to convert the 2.0T to 4-motion? I vaguely remember what it looks like last time I looked under a V6 4-motion. I think the only thing different was the gas tank. We wouldn't have to cut the floor pan like the Golf and Jetta guys. I'm currently trying to piece it all together and see how feasible it is. Especially considering we have the MKV R32 and the B6 Passat to grab parts from.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I remember someone talking about it. Think it was about $8000.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I looked into it. By the time you're done, you could have easily been driving an A4 Quattro. 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

I actually compared the A4 to the CC when I was shopping. I had my heart set on the A4 until I test drove it. It was not what I expected. It was nice but too far on the "luxury" end for my taste. It didn't feel very fun or exciting. So I went with the lovely DSG CC. If somehow possible I could get the AWD conversion done for say $5k. I'd gladly do it. I think an LSD for the the DSG would be roughly $2300+.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

There was a Vortex member in the Passat B6 forum who did this with his '06 or '07 Passat (essentially the same mechanicals/chassis as the CC). He has a K04 set up and wanted to put all that power down in 4 wheels. I think the thread was titled something like "project 4motion begins" and his handle is "lour32" if I'm not mistaken. 

This project was followed with great interest and was somewhat amazing since it looked like he did all of this on his driveway. In the end he pretty much got everything working, but had some coding issues with the ABS and ASR functionality, that he may still be trying to resolve. He had to source a bunch of stuff from the eurospec S3 out of Europe to get the AWD parts work too. Not sure what it all cost, but you can imagine it wasn't cheap.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

b8 s4 are getting cheaper you can find 10' cpo for 34-36 
cc is around 30 (unless you buy cheaper preowned for 23-25 ) 
with 8g on top its 31-33 or 36-38 new 
all the work, time effort etc, sure you will have something different but personally i think its not worth it. 

cpo'ed b8 s4 will give you whole package (brakes, seats etc) for about the same money that you would spend on modifying cc just to get 2.0t 4motion. 
as always to each their own.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

under-pressure said:


> There was a Vortex member in the Passat B6 forum who did this with his '06 or '07 Passat (essentially the same mechanicals/chassis as the CC). He has a K04 set up and wanted to put all that power down in 4 wheels. I think the thread was titled something like "project 4motion begins" and his handle is "lour32" if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> This project was followed with great interest and was somewhat amazing since it looked like he did all of this on his driveway. In the end he pretty much got everything working, but had some coding issues with the ABS and ASR functionality, that he may still be trying to resolve. He had to source a bunch of stuff from the eurospec S3 out of Europe to get the AWD parts work too. Not sure what it all cost, but you can imagine it wasn't cheap.


 He spent a bit more buying parts from an S3 that he shouldn't have. He ended up only using the S3 manual trans and everything else was from a 4motion VR6 B6 Passat. From my understanding the manual gearbox shipped for under $1500. I have found S3 gearboxes online for $500 and $400-500 for shipping. 

Rest of the parts can be sourced in US for pretty cheap used.


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info folks. The only thing I'm worried about is the DSG.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Is there an AWD version of the DSG?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

The standard two answers to the question "can you convert an FWD to an AWD?" are the following:

1. Search function is your friend 
or
2. Just buy a different car

I love the 2.0T and am planning to go big power wise so I want the solidness of awd. Here is my question to those who have looked into this is, what parts are needed to make this happen? I am dead serious about making this happen so all constructive ideas are hugely appreciated friends! 

J-


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Step 1. Travel to Germany
Step 2. Purchase 2.0T with 4-Motion
Step 3. Ship to US
Step 4. Enjoy
Soo much cheaper and easier.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> The standard two answers to the question "can you convert an FWD to an AWD?" are the following:
> 
> 1. Search function is your friend
> or
> ...


well.... you do know this thread is about 16 months old.... right?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> well.... you do know this thread is about 16 months old.... right?


lol... you think guy still working on it?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

nozmadd0x said:


> Step 1. Travel to Germany
> Step 2. Purchase 2.0T with 4-Motion
> Step 3. Ship to US
> Step 4. Enjoy
> Soo much cheaper and easier.


You forgot the step that prevents me from using your plan which is step 5, federalize the car as a one off to a private owner. Not going to happen otherwise I would have had a DSG Golf R or a Scirocco for that matter. Anyhow, you gave me an idea. Im going to find a 2.0T 4-motion in the UK online, a 3.6 VR6 CC here in the states and get the VIN off them and then use my own VIN so I can compare parts for parts in the drivetrain, fuel tank and what I imagine will be a different saddle LPFP and figure this out. Thanks for the idea! :beer::thumbup:




Lucian1988 said:


> well.... you do know this thread is about 16 months old.... right?


Well Lucian it was either start a new thread and get barked at for not "using the search function" or revive this one. Im surprised no one in this forum has taken the plunge and just done it. Time to roll up the sleeves and get it done myself it seems. 




Stero1D said:


> lol... you think guy still working on it?


If it can be done for around 3-5k, I'll do it. Im planning to go stage3+ once my Golf R sells and AWD will become key.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> You forgot the step that prevents me from using your plan which is step 5, federalize the car as a one off to a private owner. Not going to happen otherwise I would have had a DSG Golf R or a Scirocco for that matter. Anyhow, you gave me an idea. Im going to find a 2.0T 4-motion in the UK online, a 3.6 VR6 CC here in the states and get the VIN off them and then use my own VIN so I can compare parts for parts in the drivetrain, fuel tank and what I imagine will be a different saddle LPFP and figure this out. Thanks for the idea! :beer::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not going to play w AWD conversion, but if CC was AWD id go stage 3+, but i had to go w ko4 due to fwd


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> You forgot the step that prevents me from using your plan which is step 5, federalize the car as a one off to a private owner. Not going to happen otherwise I would have had a DSG Golf R or a Scirocco for that matter. Anyhow, you gave me an idea. Im going to find a 2.0T 4-motion in the UK online, a 3.6 VR6 CC here in the states and get the VIN off them and then use my own VIN so I can compare parts for parts in the drivetrain, fuel tank and what I imagine will be a different saddle LPFP and figure this out. Thanks for the idea! :beer::thumbup:


My understanding is, as long as the vehicle passes emmisions tests and is being sold in the US it can be registered here without an issue. The biggest issue is cost. Assuming everything engine and emissions wise are the same between the FWD and AWD vehicles I don't believe it would be much of an issue. My uncles imported a BMW wagon and BMW motorcycle a few years back without much hassle. But the biggest issue most come upon is the emissions requirnments. Anything that doesn't pass US testing has to be fixed before it can be released from the impound lot, which means the company that will be making the modifications has to work at the impound lot, exponentially increasing the price to import the car. I could be completely off base, but I think something like the 4-Motion 2.0T shouldn't have many issues being imported.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> You forgot the step that prevents me from using your plan which is step 5, federalize the car as a one off to a private owner. Not going to happen otherwise I would have had a DSG Golf R or a Scirocco for that matter. Anyhow, you gave me an idea. Im going to find a 2.0T 4-motion in the UK online, a 3.6 VR6 CC here in the states and get the VIN off them and then use my own VIN so I can compare parts for parts in the drivetrain, fuel tank and what I imagine will be a different saddle LPFP and figure this out. Thanks for the idea! :beer::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it sounds like you are dead effin' serious about this, so this might help you get started- assuming you haven't looked it up already. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5630980-4Motion-Project-Begins

It looks like the OP of this build still has the car and is constantly making it better, or at least to his tastes.


----------

